# filipino: encuentro comunitario



## bigdummy

hola,

quisiera saber cómo se dice "encuentro comunitario del día de los muertos"
para un volante que quiero hacer.
también quisiera poner unas cosas que va haber en dicho encuentro como,

comida
vecinos
amigos
canciones
risas
diversión


muchísimas gracias y un gran salamat de antemano


----------



## Cracker Jack

encuentro comunitario del día de los muertos = pagtatagpo ng bayan sa araw ng mga patay

comida = pagkain
vecinos = mga kapitbahay
amigos = mga kaibigan
canciones = mga tugtugin
risas = tawa, halakhak
diversión = libangan, kasayahan


----------



## bigdummy

gracias gracias, se lo agradezco mucho, crackerjack


----------

